# Angle Grinder Disc For Cutting Ss



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

Gday guys,

I took the advise of some on here and went and bought a grinder disc for my dad's makita 100mm angle grinder.

I bought the ultra thin "flexovit" discs that are meant to be suitable for cutting stainless.

Now my question is... have I bought the right disc?

The disc that was on the grinder was different if shape with a raised centre section. Yet the disc I bought is completely flat. 





The new disc is on the left... obviously... and yes I realise the old disc is a masonry disc.

Now when I went to put the new disc on the grinder it is loose, as it is too thin. Now do I simply have to take the disc back and buy the right shaped one or do I need to buy additional flanges to make the thin disc fit?

Once I get this soughted I can cut a nice hole in the top of my big arse keg and get moving on the AG setup.... by the way I am going to paint here fire engine red... just for cool factor 

Thanks.

Pok :beer:


----------



## glenos (13/9/07)

Masonry and metal grinding discs are thicker

You have bought a metal cutting disc, if you look at the disc or the picture you posted you can see on the top left of the label that it shows the mounting position, usually you need to turn the flange over, so that it grips and locates the disc correctly.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

I turned the flange over however the reverse side is for a large disc (large hole in the middle).

The masonry disc i removed has the same size mounting hole (centre hole) as the cutting disc.... HOWEVER... the cutting disc is thinner... as you said... and while it locates properly it does not sit tight as it is thinner than the locator on the flange.... does this make sense???

Do I need another disc or flange???

Thanks for all the help.

Pok


----------



## niceshoes (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> I turned the flange over however the reverse side is for a large disc (large hole in the middle).
> 
> The masonry disc i removed has the same size mounting hole (centre hole) as the cutting disc.... HOWEVER... the cutting disc is thinner... as you said... and while it locates properly it does not sit tight as it is thinner than the locator on the flange.... does this make sense???
> 
> ...



Hi Pok,

I'm tool challenged but I can tell you that Flexovit disc will go through stainless like a hot knife through butter. You have the right disc, you just need to position the flange correctly.


Ian...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> Gday guys,
> 
> I took the advise of some on here and went and bought a grinder disc for my dad's makita 100mm angle grinder.
> 
> ...


You need to have bought a Inox(iron free) disc to cut stainless.Mini slitter is what they are called.Its a 1mm thick disc by memory.It wont contanate the stainless with iron.Did you get the same size diam disc with matching center hole if so it should just screw down onto your base mount no problems.Does your top screw down have a raised lip on it ? If so I think you have a problem.Give Makita a ring and they will put you on the right track.I have DEwalt and all discs go on no problems.


----------



## lovemybeer (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> I turned the flange over however the reverse side is for a large disc (large hole in the middle).
> 
> The masonry disc i removed has the same size mounting hole (centre hole) as the cutting disc.... HOWEVER... the cutting disc is thinner... as you said... and while it locates properly it does not sit tight as it is thinner than the locator on the flange.... does this make sense???
> 
> ...


the flexovit disk is for cutting the other for grinding etc... the disk should fit just like the grinding one with the writing side up, all grinders are the same. If it doesn't fit properly or your not feeling safe with it go to bunnings and they have grinders for $17 if it does the job 3 or 4 times its paid for itself 
cheers :chug:


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

Ok thanks for the help so far guys, after fiddling with the flange etc... I still havent got any further. 

The base flange has a raised section to locate the disc on.. however this too high... the old grinding disc is 3mm thick and the new cutting disc 1mm thick.... so the new one is loose  .... maybe I should give makita a ring... in the mean time keep the info coming, surely someone out there on AHB will know the answer.

Thanks, Pok


----------



## domonsura (13/9/07)

No. No. No.
Take the nut off the grinder in front of the disc. 
Do NOT move the flange, leave it as it is.
Put the cutting disc on.
Turn the LOCKNUT over so it butts the flat side of the nut up against the thinner disc, and tighten up.
One side of the locknut will be slightly raised, the other should be flat. use the flat side.
If that doesn;t work it's different to every other grinder I've seen in my life.





The flange that holds the disc




The flat side




The raised side




With the disc on but no locknut




Mounted with the locknut the wrong way round




Mounted correctly, with the flat side to the disc.

Clear now I hope, didn't think all the worded descriptions were doing any good.....happy cutting


----------



## frasertag (13/9/07)

The best discs i found for a clean cut where are brand called

Klingspor
I used to sell these to panel beaters, exhaust shops and alike.
The exhaust man said they cut a stainless steel exhaust pipe like butter and you barely needed to run a file over them to make it a smooth cut.
They are very thin but strong, and last around 5 times a lesser brand.
They are from germany and got many a praise for the product. 


Southern Smash Supplies sells them quite cheap, if you buy 10 they are like $1.45-$1.50 each


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ok thanks for the help so far guys, after fiddling with the flange etc... I still havent got any further.
> 
> The base flange has a raised section to locate the disc on.. however this too high... the old grinding disc is 3mm thick and the new cutting disc 1mm thick.... so the new one is loose  .... maybe I should give makita a ring... in the mean time keep the info coming, surely someone out there on AHB will know the answer.
> 
> Thanks, Pok


Ok I have seen the other posts.Best dont F.... with it if its not right.Could end up with a bit of aussie claret on your face.Ask the experts Makita.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

This has to be the problem. If you look at the photo below... sorry its bad... I took it on my phone.. anyway it shows the centre of the flange which is taller than the cutting disc. This then means when you tighten the nut on the other side it stops on the top of the flange.. leaving the disc loose.




So... either I need a thicker disc? 2mm? a different flange?? or another grinder?

Pok


----------



## blackbock (13/9/07)

A word of advice once you do get this disc on:

Be light-handed and let the grinder do the work. Don't push or flex the disc - it may shatter and because it's so thin it doesn't take much force to break it.
Score the surface that you want to cut, eg if cutting out a circular hole, go all the way around first, don't try to push a cut right through, as this will lead to tears! Concentrate on keeping the disc undistorted and the disc will last a lot longer also.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/07)

I Agree with Domonsura

The flat flange should clamp against the disk and the center hole should be a snug fit

Dont worry about the raised hump that some disks have ..some dont. Mainly the grinding disks and flap wheels have the raised hump....its a clearance thing.

Make sure you buy the *CORRECT SIZE*..there are 100mm and 110mm....they look the same in the shop, but the center hole is a different size

This may be you problem.

And try to get proper stainless cutting disks...they are designed for stainless and dont contain the iron filings

Another good brand is Pferd...they are REALLY good, but you wont get them at bunnings....you will need to source a trade supply shop...but the price is worth the longevity


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

domonsura,

Thanks for the photo. The lock nut that I have is flat on both sides. Also I noticed that the disc that is on your grinder in the photo has a raised section in the middle like the disc I initially removed.

I think I shall talk to the pro's....

Thanks again.

Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I Agree with Domonsura
> 
> The flat flange should clamp against the disk and the center hole should be a snug fit
> 
> ...



The Inner diameter of the disc is not the problem... it is the thickness verses the depth/height of the locating section on the flange.. this means the disc sits below the top of the flange, leaving a gap of around 0.5-1mm.

Pok


----------



## domonsura (13/9/07)

Thanks for the photo. The lock nut that I have is flat on both sides.


*the locknut should be slightly countersunk on one side to allow this exact thing to happen...*

Also I noticed that the disc that is on your grinder in the photo has a raised section in the middle like the disc I initially removed.

*no it isn't it just looks that way, it's perfectly flat and 1mm thick.*

The cutting discs also sit slightly below the centre of the flange on my grinder, they do on most of them (well all of them that I've seen.)
If you can't put that cutting disc on a makita, you just convinced me to make sure I never ever ever buy a makita......I'm going to look at the makitas in the tool section in the morning. I can't believe it doesn't fit :huh:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> The Inner diameter of the disc is not the problem... it is the thickness verses the depth/height of the locating section on the flange.. this means the disc sits below the top of the flange, leaving a gap of around 0.5-1mm.
> 
> Pok



Well..yes..you got me on that one. Forgot that the talk is about those really thin disks, wich will have a problem if you dont have a counter sunk locknut arrangement

But the center hole diam is critical...I have heard of bloke who tried to center larger disks on small grinders ( and taking the guard off )...you should have seen the scars.... :unsure:


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

I think the locking nut is my problem. It is flat on both sides and is not countersunk in the middle... well not enough to accept the flange. I guess I need a new locking nut. The locking nut may not be the original?? The grinder is 20 yrs old anway.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Hogan (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> Gday guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sometimes when refitting the lock nut I have inadvertently put it on upside down, thereby allowing the disc to feel loose. Just make sure you have it fitted right side up and it should screw down to a snug fit.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

Hogan said:


> Sometimes when refitting the lock nut I have inadvertently put it on upside down, thereby allowing the disc to feel loose. Just make sure you have it fitted right side up and it should screw down to a snug fit.
> Cheers, Hoges.




Neither way works...


----------



## domonsura (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> I think the locking nut is my problem. It is flat on both sides and is not countersunk in the middle... well not enough to accept the flange. I guess I need a new locking nut. The locking nut may not be the original?? The grinder is 20 yrs old anway.
> 
> Cheers, Pok



Well.....don't just stand there man, :blink: that's the PERFECT excuse to go and buy some new tools :lol: :beerbang:


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

domonsura said:


> Well.....don't just stand there man, :blink: that's the PERFECT excuse to go and buy some new tools :lol: :beerbang:



LOL as a uni student buying new tools isnt really in the budget... especially when Im saving to go to asia for 2 months and build and AG setup 

Pok


----------



## ausdb (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> I think the locking nut is my problem. It is flat on both sides and is not countersunk in the middle... well not enough to accept the flange. I guess I need a new locking nut. The locking nut may not be the original?? The grinder is 20 yrs old anway.
> 
> Cheers, Pok


I know the safety experts will shoot me down on this but a shim with the same inner diameter as the grinding wheel and the same outside diameter as the lock ring can help here. Obviously the shim needs to be made of something flat and rigid like brass or aluminium. One of my grinders is like yours and that is what I have done in the the past to allow it to tighten up, I only needed to have it about 0.5mm thick to allow my grinder to tighten properly.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/9/07)

ausdb said:


> I know the safety experts will shoot me down on this but a shim with the same inner diameter as the grinding wheel and the same outside diameter as the lock ring can help here. Obviously the shim needs to be made of something flat and rigid like brass or aluminium. One of my grinders is like yours and that is what I have done in the the past to allow it to tighten up, I only needed to have it about 0.5mm thick to allow my grinder to tighten properly.


I was going to say that but didnt want to seud.So i didnt sat that. :unsure:


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

So you mean a spacer I assume... I thought of that... but don't have anything suitable.

I will go to bunnings tomorrow and have a looksee.. if that is uneventul I will either ring Makita or buy a cheap grinder and use that.

Pok


----------



## bakkerman (13/9/07)

Don't blow the budget at Bunnings.

I picked up a 10 cm grinder from Kmart for 19 dollars and one of 1mm discs you have there 2 weeks ago.
45 minutes later I have 2 vessels ready to brew... just pick up some ear and eye protection B) 

happy cutting!


----------



## ausdb (13/9/07)

pokolbinguy said:


> So you mean a spacer I assume... I thought of that... but don't have anything suitable.
> 
> I will go to bunnings tomorrow and have a looksee.. if that is uneventul I will either ring Makita or buy a cheap grinder and use that.
> 
> Pok


Yes a spacer, but something that is flat and round as it will be spinning at 10,000 rpm or whatever. Not just a 2mm thick stamped metal washer h34r:


----------



## Franko (13/9/07)

I agree,
After cutting mamy many Stainless Vessels with these cutting discs it is important that you put a spacer between the disc and the locking flange.
A used disc that is very worn works well or a small thin washer



Franko


----------



## craig maher (13/9/07)

ausdb said:


> I know the safety experts will shoot me down on this but a shim with the same inner diameter as the grinding wheel and the same outside diameter as the lock ring can help here. Obviously the shim needs to be made of something flat and rigid like brass or aluminium. One of my grinders is like yours and that is what I have done in the the past to allow it to tighten up, I only needed to have it about 0.5mm thick to allow my grinder to tighten properly.



My angle grinder (metabo) came with the shims you speak of.
Both aluminium and a hard white plastic in various thicknesses - sounds like this is what they are for.
I will have a look and see if I can find them - if it saves you buying a new grinder Pok you are welcome to use them.
Assuming I can find them of course  
Will let you know how I go.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## poppa joe (13/9/07)

Have had this problem........Flexovit dont have a metal centre...Will Oval the disk..  
A new spacer when i asked at tool shop was dearer than buying an ...Elcheapo grinder..
Cheers
PJ


----------



## kabooby (13/9/07)

Franko said:


> I agree,
> After cutting mamy many Stainless Vessels with these cutting discs it is important that you put a spacer between the disc and the locking flange.
> A used disc that is very worn works well or a small thin washer
> Franko



I agree with Franko and was going to mention the same thing. Use an old worn disc as the spacer.

Kabooby


----------



## craig maher (13/9/07)

Pok,

Just dug out to 1mm brass spacers from the angle grinder box if that helps.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/9/07)

poppa joe said:


> Have had this problem........Flexovit dont have a metal centre...Will Oval the disk..
> A new spacer when i asked at tool shop was dearer than buying an ...Elcheapo grinder..
> Cheers
> PJ




This is what I suspected.

Thanks to all those who have helped out. In the mean time MHB has offered his services to plasma cut the hole which is fantastic.

I hope he doesn't mind me letting you all know. But thought I would mention it due to his generosity, completely on his own merit. Once again I am more then amazed by the generosity of members on AHB.

Thanks again,

Pok :beer:


----------



## deckedoutdaz (13/9/07)

If you look in the box your dads makita grinder came in, you'll see it has several different flanges and spacers, now get out of my garage son and get to bed!.....get your jama's on first though!!....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/9/07)

[ MHB has offered his services to plasma cut the hole which is fantastic.


Pok :beer:
[/quote]


Plasma will always beat an angle grinder.....


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/9/07)

deckedoutdaz said:


> If you look in the box your dads makita grinder came in, you'll see it has several different flanges and spacers, now get out of my garage son and get to bed!.....get your jama's on first though!!....



hahaha yes dad!!..... I have already checked the box though.. amazing we still have it after 20 years.

Anyway thanks for the help guys. If I need to cut other stuff I may just hit Craigm up and borrow his spacer.

Cheers, Pok :beer:


----------



## Eugene (14/9/07)

Nice end to what was turning into a scary tale, sure to end in Woe.

I say this without trying to sound like a smart ass, but if you are unsure on how to mount a disc on a grinder, than you should not be using the said grinder.

A grinder is one of, if not the, most commonly abused and missused power tool, which can be a very bad thing, they will hurt you ALOT if you dont show them respect, they dont slow down when they hit flesh, I know, in fact I think they go faster, 20 years as a Plant mechanic has left me with many battle scars from grinders and such, they are not toys.

I am glad Mark has offered to help, if you cannot get to marks, I live in maitland, and would be happy to do it, I have all the tools required, along with all safety gear.

Please dont do yourself a PREVENTABLE injury, becasue you felt like saving some time.

I think I am lucky to still have all of my fingers left, scared as they may be, dont loose yours, or an eye, or a tooth or.....


----------



## pokolbinguy (14/9/07)

Eugene said:


> Nice end to what was turning into a scary tale, sure to end in Woe.
> 
> I say this without trying to sound like a smart ass, but if you are unsure on how to mount a disc on a grinder, than you should not be using the said grinder.
> 
> ...



Eugene,

Thanks for the feedback and I completely agree with what you are saying. The exact reason I asked about the fitment is because I don't want to come off second best. I have had little experience using an angle grinder and wanted to cover all bases before going ahead and using it.... as you said... one small hickup and I could easily be on the receiving end of a nasty blow.

On the up side of all of this the following has been learnt:

1. If your unsure... ask!!! which is a rule I always follow
2. if no answer.... ask again.
3. MHB is a legend.. just for offering is a great thing... and deffinatley shows why he has such a successful business. 


Anyway thanks to all on this topic and I shall endevour to post some pics of the kettle when she is done... with her new fire engine red paint job and all :beer: 

Chers, Pok


----------



## Jazman (14/9/07)

i do also agree with eugene ,as myself being a sheety last year nicked m thumb with a cutting disk like u have wear i took the guard for a job for acces and hand not put it back on ..I cut my self when putting the grinder down and if i had the guard i would of not cut my self and it bloddy hurt right on the knucke...


----------



## driveitlikeustoleit (20/9/07)

Angle grinders are nasty. Even better though, my apprentice shot a 50mm nail into his femur today. :huh: OOOOWWW!! But work safe were cool which was a nice break after a bad day.


----------



## deckedoutdaz (20/9/07)

Well, using a 7 1/4 power saw last october 19th, i cut off my whole thumb, had it sown back on....who wants to see photos???....do you want fries with that???


----------



## skippy (20/9/07)

Show me the MONEYYYY..


NO show me the photos you silly bastard!!!


----------



## pk.sax (6/4/12)

OK, it might be me, but I am having a bit of a loss of faith in the Makita SS cutting discs at Bunnings.
They didn't seem to last.
First time using an angle grinder though so not sure if I'm perhaps using it a bit wrong.

Any suggestions on what other brand I could buy if not these? They had the Flexovits there at bunnings and I could scope Cairns Hardware tommorow morning for something.
Cutting open a keg btw, halfway there.


----------



## barls (6/4/12)

i did one with a makita. worked fine still running but then again it was with a 1mm disc


----------



## kelbygreen (6/4/12)

are they the 1mm blades??? I got a heap from work and the SS ones do not last long. The flexovit ones are good I use them most, not sure how good the makita ones are. When using thin blades dont cut right threw do a few passes and on the final dont dig it right in just have the blade going deep enough to cut threw. 

If they bind or you try to cut the whole lot and plung the blade it it will shatter a little and gets rough and bounces around and wears out very fast.


----------



## amiddler (6/4/12)

Need a bit more info.

How thick are they? They come in 1mm and 3mm, get the 3mm.
How far do you think you cut with 1 blade? Should get 400-500mm or around 1 keg minimum.
How thick was the steel? A keg is 1.6mm or is it 2mm, I forget.


----------



## barls (6/4/12)

did one keg with one disc. it was a 1mm disc.
it was a plastic coated kegs for info


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/4/12)

practicalfool said:


> OK, it might be me, but I am having a bit of a loss of faith in the Makita SS cutting discs at Bunnings.
> They didn't seem to last.
> First time using an angle grinder though so not sure if I'm perhaps using it a bit wrong.
> 
> ...


Buy Flexovit Inox 1mm mini slitter from the supplier in a box , cheap. Bunnings sucks.
If you dont have a supplier local I can get them and sent at cost +post.
1 mm slitters dont last what ever brand, the point is they cut and the heat is dissipated buy the disc disappearing.
Nev


----------



## pk.sax (6/4/12)

Thanks for the advice guys. Yes, 1mm discs.

Got 2, was doing exactly as suggested, just taking it around scoring the steel on the first couple of passes, the first disc just disintegrated. The outer bit separated from teh middle bit. Weird, maybe I overtightened the nut. Used the second one, take it slowly again, went through the disc and managed to cut out around halfway around the keg.

As I said, first time using an agle grinder myself, only ever used a bench grinder or a surface grinder before.

Hence the question. I'll buy Flexovit tomorrow then.


----------



## kelbygreen (6/4/12)

sounds like your putting to much pressure on the disk warping it. If the disk bends they will come apart where the locking nut is on the grinder. Also make sure the flat part of the locking nut is on the disk not the stepped part. If you are cutting a circle then the back edge of the blade is overcutting and bending so will wear out. As I said once they get chipped or rough (you will know they jump about instead of cutting smooth) they wear out so fast. You can correct this by going so softly till it wears out flat and cuts smooth again. SS is prob one of the most unforgiving metals to cut so dont expect it to be a breeze


----------



## 2much2spend (6/4/12)

From my experience take you time and let the grinder cut itself around. 
Ss is a hard metal. The thin discs are the best.


----------



## M*A*S*H* (6/4/12)

Flexovit ones are good quality, that's all I use. The thin wheels cut easier as there is less metal in contact with the wheel, less heat, less discolouration of the metal. As you're new to angle grinders don't be tempted to clean up the rough cut edge with a thin INOX wheel as any side pressure will cause them to shatter. Use a thick metal grinding wheel but make sure you get iron free so you don't contaminate the ss (or a half round hand file if your not fussed about this). They also sell wheels that look like scouring pads that can clean your whole keg up like new if you want the bling look. One other thought on your disintegrating wheel - make sure the locking nut is around the right way so the locator is down into the wheel holding it in place. Hope this helps.


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Yep & yep. Didn't expect to go perfect first time around but the wheel that just snapped threw me off a bit. Also noticed to put the side with the writing into the grinder (dunno if it matters but ... ). Definitely am putting the nuts on right. Just the way it came and I put it back on the way it comes off, makes it easy to remember, actually I scuffed the outer side of the nut a little to make it look different just in case  (OK.. that was accidental.. haha).

I was reading on somewhere to have an acute angle to the cutting surface, now that didn't make sense to me at all but I did try and obviously didn't work very well for the first wheel. Lesson learnt.

I won't be cleaning up the cuts with the grinder, thats what the bastard file is for  A couple of different rat tails will smooth it off good. That scrubbing wheel is a good idea though! I have another keg that looks positively manky, I mean to put together a frame for the whole thing soon so it will be a good exercise to take a pic for the brew rigs thread hey. I love bling.

Get flexovit INOX. check. Was reading somewhere that there are Pferd (some german company) wheels out there that are pretty good too, will check the hardware shop. I hate buying tools from bunnings but usually they are the only ones open when I'm not at work and otherwise I end up buying from online, a couple of really good online retailers (esp in sydney). Really appreciate your offer to ship some too Nev, I saw some flexovits so should be OK... Get those pumps in stock again!!


----------



## Adam Howard (7/4/12)

2much2spend said:


> Ss is a hard metal.



Technically not true. It work hardens incredibly quickly. As you drill or cut the area you're working on it becomes harder and harder. I'm itching to build my new rig so i can cut and drill and play about with vessels.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/4/12)

Nothing wrong with the Pferd disks , I get them in the box from NQ bolts and fasteners , scott st ... In Mossman a flexovit disk is around $4.50 ea , When buying the box of Pferd they come in around $2 ... 

Should get more than a keg cut per disk , but you will get used to the feel of the cut and they will last longer , with more practice ..lol

good luck 

cheers


----------



## sim (7/4/12)

+1 on the Pferd 1mm for cutting ss, and the local rather than bunnings


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Got the job done 

used barely 4mm of one flexovit to cut all that was required, incl widening the hole a bit. Didn't get to check out the NQ bolts shop though, all the locals were closed for Saturday, tried 3 places :S Bah. Whatcanyado!

Really happy with how easy it was with the right disc, used the rat-tail files to deburr and a fine flap wheel to polish up the hole and make everything really clean. Looks pretty round to me, no markers used


----------

